# Ratso jigs



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Had a fishing buddy telling me he ran into a guy that was using a "ratso" jig and slaying crappies along rocks at a local lake. Has anyone ever used these jigs and had any luck with them?


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I use them and they are deadly on crappie and bluegill. They are excellent tipped with a wax worm


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have used them with great success on crappies and big up bluegill with them as well . I usually fish about 18 inches under a small float . One tip is make sure you use a jig head without a collar . The ratso is very small in diamater and a collar will split the body in two .


----------



## Gator Kayser (Aug 2, 2015)

Ratso jigs have become my "go to" bait for bluegill and crappie. I 2nd. what Gundog says about using a jig without a collar and a small float or strike indicator; I throw these with a fly rod and like 1/64 oz. jigs with the small Ratso. 
They also work very well for trout.


----------

